# Need advice



## nikkibrandonp (Feb 5, 2016)

My husband and I have been together for 7 years, our sex life has really seemed to have disappeared in the last few months. We seperated for about two months about a year ago. He thinks that I had sex with someone, but I didn't. He loves to hear about past sex stories, and thinks I am hiding one from him. He won't even talk about anything in bed, because this is what he likes. He loves it! And I don't have any stories to share that we haven't already talked about. He thinks our sex life will never be again! I am worried that he will leave me, and really need to know if this has happened to anyone else, and what I can do about it?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No never happened to me or anyone I know actually.

MC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

What you husband is gearing towards is a "cuckold" fantasy if you want to research that. He feels he is not good enough for you and that you deserve better, BUT somehow at the end of the day you choose him. He has abandonment issues.

Think about playing peek-a-boo with a Baby. When you hide behind the blanket, the baby really freaking thinks you have vanished. THEN you appear again and the baby is so ecstatically excited that you returned that now it is fun to see you disappear again. 

Now think about doing this with sex. Tell your husband you are leaving him and that you will NEVER have sex with him again. THEN magically change your mind and tell him you love and desire him again! 

So now that you know what makes him tick, and combined with the fact that penises are even dumber than a newborn baby, all you have to do is pull the covers over yourself and turn the other way and tell him you don't want sex ever again. Then after a minute or two turn back towards him and touch him and watch what happens (his wee wee will go kaboom and want to play again). Then you can spice it up with a little role playing and story telling and tease him into oblivion!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

nikkibrandonp said:


> My husband and I have been together for 7 years, our sex life has really seemed to have disappeared in the last few months. We seperated for about two months about a year ago. He thinks that I had sex with someone, but I didn't. He loves to hear about past sex stories, and thinks I am hiding one from him. He won't even talk about anything in bed, because this is what he likes. He loves it! And I don't have any stories to share that we haven't already talked about. He thinks our sex life will never be again! I am worried that he will leave me, and really need to know if this has happened to anyone else, and what I can do about it?


I think that badsanta is making a leap of faith. 

If you were separated there are issues in your marriage. You need to address those and make sure they are resolved.

You say he thinks you had sex with someone, but you didn't. This seems odd. Why would he think that? He must have a reason. Whatever it is, it is "his reason" and you need to understand it so that by all future actions you can prove you are trustworthy to him.

Did he think you had an afair with someone during the 2 month separation? If so he might be projecting something he did and assuming you did the same. His proof, might be his own guilt, which could be why he might not want to talk about why he suspects you cheated. 

I am unclear on the talking in bed thing. Some men really like dirty talk in the bedroom. Some men want their women to be ladies in public and *****s in the bedroom. Others are voyers who get off on either visually or aurally experiencing vicarious sex. You need to work with him to find out what it is that is racing his motor and wanting this.

If it is dirty talk or a ***** in the bedroom, maybe that is comething you can work on for him, or not. If it is vicarious sex, then maybe the two of you can role play or look at/listen to some women friendly porn (if you can handle that). 

If none of that works, then listen to bad santa and ask him if he has a cuckold fantasy? If he does then the two of you can still be in an exclusive relationship and just role play with him playing both the role of the cuckhold husband and your bull-stud-boyfriend. 

Good luck


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

nikkibrandonp said:


> My husband and I have been together for 7 years, our sex life has really seemed to have disappeared in the last few months. *We seperated for about two months about a year ago. *He thinks that I had sex with someone, but I didn't. He loves to hear about past sex stories, and thinks I am hiding one from him. He won't even talk about anything in bed, because this is what he likes. He loves it! And I don't have any stories to share that we haven't already talked about. He thinks our sex life will never be again! I am worried that he will leave me, and really need to know if this has happened to anyone else, and what I can do about it?


Why did you separate for two months? There must be much more to this than just your husband having kinky (ok, different) sex needs.

Do you really think he will leave you over this ^^^ or is there more you need to tell us. The more details you provide, the better and more useful the advice.


----------

